# Το τέλος του Τύπου;



## nickel (Dec 15, 2012)

Διάβασα σήμερα ένα άρθρο που είχα κιντλάρει (Σαραντάκο: Προτιμάς το _κιντλίσει_;) από την Τετάρτη (12/12), δημοσιευμένο στο protagon.gr με την υπογραφή του Νίκου Ορφανού. Όλοι έχουμε διαβάσει του κόσμου τα άρθρα για το μέλλον του Τύπου, αλλά αυτό μου άρεσε σαν μια διπλή προσωπική ματιά στην εξέλιξη του ελληνικού Τύπου. Περιέχει στιγμές από το παρελθόν που κάποιες μπορεί να τις έχουμε ψιλοξεχάσει, οι νεότεροι δεν τις έχουν καν γνωρίσει. (Με έκπληξη αντιλήφθηκα σε συζήτηση με κάποιον σαραντάρη προ ημερών ότι δεν γνώριζε και δεν είχε σκεφτεί ότι η _«ζωντανή» εικόνα_ των ειδήσεων που είχαμε οι παλιότεροι, τον καιρό που δεν υπήρχε η τηλεόραση, προερχόταν από τα Επίκαιρα που παρακολουθούσαμε στους κινηματογράφους προτού ξεκινήσει η προβολή της κανονικής ταινίας.) Το δεύτερο κομμάτι του άρθρου του Ν. Ορφανού περιέχει κάποιες εύστοχες διαπιστώσεις για τη διαδικτυακή δημοσιογραφία και πληροφόρηση, αυτά που δεν είναι πια «Τύπος». 

[...] αν δείτε έφηβο με εφημερίδα στα χέρια φωτογραφήστε τον, είναι ουσιαστικά ανύπαρκτο είδος. Μπήκαμε στην ηλεκτρονική ενημέρωση με ελεύθερη πτώση. Η διαπλοκή παρέσυρε ένα σωρό έντυπα, τα διαδικτυακά σάιτ πρόσφεραν φτηνή ενημέρωση συνεχώς, με σχολιασμούς, να βγάζει κι ο αναγνώστης το άχτι του, αλλά τι να το κάνεις, στην πλειοψηφία τους, ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις, χάθηκε η ψυχραιμία, ένα σωρό αρβυλοειδήσεις αναπαράγονται σαν τα μανιτάρια από κάθε σελίδα, βλέπεις σάιτ χωρίς κανένα δημοσιογράφο από πίσω, ταμπουρωμένοι μέσα στα γραφεία, να περιμένουν από άλλους να κάνουν τα ρεπορτάζ για να τα αναπαραγάγουν κονσερβαρισμένα και αλλοιωμένα, η έρευνα -και από οικονομική δυσπραγία- τινάχτηκε στον αέρα, το καρκίνωμα του παραπολιτικού σχολιασμού μόλυνε την πραγματική ειδησεογραφία. [...]

Τις ειδήσεις τις μαθαίνουμε από χίλιες δυο μεριές (*γράψτε, αν θέλετε, από πού αντλείτε την ενημέρωσή σας*), τα άρθρα είναι πια τόσο πολλά που για να τα προλάβω τα κιντλάρω και τα διαβάζω στο κρεβάτι. Τι άλλο να πει κανείς για να δείξει την τεράστια αλλαγή; Ένας κλασικός εφημεριδοφάγος (θα περιγράψω κάποια στιγμή αυτή τη σχέση μου), που κάποτε σώριαζε τις εφημερίδες περιμένοντας το δικό του μιλένιουμ (τη στιγμή εκείνη που θα βρει το ελεύθερο χρόνο να διαβάσει τα άρθρα που δεν είχε προλάβει να διαβάσει ένα χρόνο, δύο, πέντε, δέκα — μα πόσο αστείοι γινόμαστε όταν προσπαθούμε να ξεγελάσουμε τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό...) να πρέπει σήμερα να προλάβει να διαβάσει τα κιντλαρισμένα άρθρα. Τουλάχιστον δεν μαζεύουν σκόνη.


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 15, 2012)

Εγώ αυτό απομόνωσα.

Συνεντεύξεις υπουργών στα κεντρικά σαλόνια που δε λένε απολύτως τίποτα, μπηχτές από δω κι από κει, που έφαγε ο τάδε, με ποιον τα έπινε ο δείνα, ερωτήσεις σε πολιτικούς βολικές και από αποκαλύψεις ψίχουλα.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 15, 2012)

Υπάρχει πάντως και η λιγότερο εσχατολογική άποψη που λέει ότι δεδομένης της πιο εύκολης διασταύρωσης των περιστατικών, η διαδικτυακή ενημέρωση μπορεί να συμβάλλει στο να βελτιωθεί η ποιότητα της δημοσιογραφίας. Π.χ. 

Υπάρχει ζωή και πέρα απ' τον ελληνικό τύπο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2012)

Το ιντερνέτιο έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι μπορείς να βρεις εύκολα αυτόπτες μάρτυρες για τα πάντα- με όση αξιοπιστία μπορεί να έχουν. 
Από την άλλη όμως, χάνεται σιγά- σιγά η έρευνα, που μπορεί να χρηματοδοτήσει μια εφημερίδα. Ο δημοσιογράφος γίνεται αρθρογράφος. Η ευθύνη για την αποκάλυψη ειδήσεων περνάει στον ιδιώτη που μπορεί να είναι μόνος, απομονωμένος και να μπορεί να αποκαλύψει μόνο μία πτυχή της κάθε ιστορίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2012)

Άλλη μια εποχή που τελειώνει, όπως τελείωσε η εποχή του τηλεφωνητή. Τι χάσαμε;


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2012)

Χάσαμε την τέταρτη εξουσία- και τη δυνατότητά της να ελέγχει τις άλλες τρεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2012)

Και πήρε δύναμη η πέμπτη εξουσία (ο λαός) που είναι καλύτερα να ελέγχει τις άλλες τέσσερις. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μπορεί κανείς ποτέ να πει πότε η τέταρτη εξουσία ελέγχει και πότε ελέγχεται από τις άλλες τρεις.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2012)

Αν είχα διάθεση θα μπορούσα να σου πω γιατί δεν αρκεί ο γενικώς και αορίστως "λαός". Ο λαός αποτελείται από ιδιώτες που δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να ακουστούν όπως μια εφημερίδα. 
Αν είχα επίσης χρόνο, θα σου έδινα βιβλιογραφικές παραπομπές για τα προβλήματα του whistleblowing (αυτό το έχουμε μεταφράσει κάπως σε σχετικό νήμα, αλλά δεν το ψάχνω τώρα). Κι αν θες παράδειγμα, σκέψου το Γουίκιλικς, που στην ουσία αντικατέστησε τον τύπο. Οι ιδιώτες που δώσανε στοιχεία στο Γουίκιλικς γιατί δεν πήγανε να τα δημοσιεύσουν μόνοι τους; Και η απάντηση δεν είναι μόνο η ανάγκη για ανωνυμία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> (*γράψτε, αν θέλετε, από πού αντλείτε την ενημέρωσή σας*)


Κυρίως από τη μαμά μου, που βλέπει τηλεόραση. Επίσης από μια φίλη που διαβάζει εφημερίδα, αλλά μόνο κυριακάτικη. Τέλος από διάφορους γνωστούς που τις μαθαίνουν στο ίντερνετ.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 17, 2012)

Ελληγενή, πόσων χρονών είσαι; Συγχώρα με αν το έχεις πει και δεν το έχω δει...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2012)

Γιατί; Έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις σχόλιο για την κατανόησή μου περί πραγματικότητας με βάση την ηλικία; Είμαι 30, το έχω πει μερικές φορές.


----------

